# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Comisión europea. Hoy toca defender el Tajo.

## Nodoyuna

Hoy toca defender al Tajo y al Alberche en Europa. La Plataforma en defensa de estos ríos toma la palabra en la Comisión de Peticiones. ¿y qué ha hecho el Partido Popular cuando han empezado a hablar?. Pues abandonar la Comisión. A mí personalmente me parece una clara demostración del interés que tienen por el Tajo: ninguno.
Entre otras cosas se ha dicho en Europa:

"Advertimos que España gasta 2400 de fondos europeos en desaladoras. Ahora no quieren usarse"
"Hace 45 años el gob de España decidió desviar el 80% de su caudal de cabecera hacia otra cuenca hidrográfica, en el Mediterráneo"

Mañana tendremos más información de lo que ha pasado en Bruselas.


http://www.ideal.es/agencias/2013070...307090307.html

----------


## NoRegistrado

Con Cospedal y Cañate al frente de la CA y el ministerio que ostenta las competencias de Medio Ambiente, no se puede esperar otra cosa. Ante la falta de argumentos o que esos argumentos vayan en contra de lo que ellos defienden, optan por una posición vergonzosa: abandonar la Comisión.

Y las desaladoras, que han tenido un alto porcentaje de financiación europea, oxidándose. Financiación que nunca tuvo garantizada el derogado trasvase del Ebro, a pesar de que corren bulos de que sí, debido a que técnicos incorrompibles se negaron a firmar y avalar las cifras oficiales de caudales y costes, esa financiación nunca iba a llegar, por eso se retrasó tanto. Conozco de cerca a una técnico que estuvo a punto de perder el puesto por negarse a firmar.
A ver como evoluciona todo.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Nodoyuna

Aquí estamos y no nos van a callar...

MUY BUENAS NOTICIAS 
(para el Tajo y los habitantes de su cuenca, no para los murcianos y demás que defienden el desvío del río, claro)
*
LA COMISIÓN EUROPEA HA ACEPTADO LA PETICIÓN Y VENDRÁ A ESTUDIAR IN SITU LA SITUACIÓN DEL TAJO.*

Muy sorprendidos con como España permite que más del 50% del caudal se desvíe a otra cuenca y han preguntado que cómo es posible que hayan dado 2400 millones para desaladoras que ahora no se usan. Además "toma nota de la "chapuza" del borrador de Plan de cuenca del Tajo que consagra el Tajo-Segura sobre el Tajo" (Dicho por M. A. Sánchez, excelente portavoz de la plataforma y quien ha defendido el ríio en Bruselas)

Lo que resulta totalmente descriptivo es cómo el PP abandonó la sala cuando le tocó el turno a la Plataforma y cómo no ha ido nadie del Gobierno de CLM, cuando lo que están es defendiendo nuestros intereses y del río principal de la tierra. Cospedal and co, que se vayan a Murcia, donde les quieren muchisimo, defienden más los intereses de Levante que los de la tierra de donde es presidenta con sus sobresueldos no declarados a Hacienda, eso sí, claro. Y es muy descriptivo que los portavoces de defensa del Ebro, que tambien presentaban petición ayer, contaban con el apoyo de un montón de políticos de su tierra, me repugna el gobierno que tenemos en nuestra tierra, COSPEDAL A MURCIA YA.

_Dejar abiertas las peticiones presentadas al PE por los denunciantes significa que los peticionarios podrán aportar más información y la Comisión Europea (CE) investigará para dar a esa comisión parlamentaria su análisis sobre si se quebranta o no alguna directiva por parte de las autoridades nacionales._

http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2013/07/...35_283198.html
http://www.eldigitalcastillalamancha...las-137219.htm

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Aquí estamos y no nos van a callar...
> 
> MUY BUENAS NOTICIAS 
> (para el Tajo y los habitantes de su cuenca, no para los murcianos y demás que defienden el desvío del río, claro)
> *
> LA COMISIÓN EUROPEA HA ACEPTADO LA PETICIÓN Y VENDRÁ A ESTUDIAR IN SITU LA SITUACIÓN DEL TAJO.*
> 
> *Muy sorprendidos con como España permite que más del 50% del caudal se desvíe a otra cuenca y han preguntado que cómo es posible que hayan dado 2400 millones para desaladoras que ahora no se usan. Además "toma nota de la "chapuza" del borrador de Plan de cuenca del Tajo que consagra el Tajo-Segura sobre el Tajo"* (Dicho por M. A. Sánchez, excelente portavoz de la plataforma y quien ha defendido el ríio en Bruselas)
> 
> ...


Esas dos cuestiones, vitales, es que no entran en la cabeza de nadie que tenga al menos un dedo de frente.

Aún así, ahora mismo, comenzará el juego de intereses a negociar y cambiar como cromos.

Tremendamente significativo es el apoyo político al Ebro y al Tajo. Pobre Tajo, está solo acompañado de unos cientos de entusiastas. Pero, ahí estamos, no nos rendiremos a pesar de las zancadillas.

Y no se preguntarán en Bruselas al hilo de éstas dos denuncias: ¿Cómo es posible que las competencias de Medio Ambiente estén debajo del asiento del propio ministro de Agricultura? No entra en cabeza humana.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

La situación del Tajo, la verdad es que no sé de que nos quejamos jejeje:



Foto del 8 de Julio

----------


## NoRegistrado

> La situación del Tajo, la verdad es que no sé de que nos quejamos jejeje:
> 
> 
> 
> Foto del 8 de Julio


Joe... Si meto ahí el medidor de fosfatos y el de TDS, explotan.

Saludos. Miguel.

PD: Mi hermano estuvo el Domingo estuvo en un pueblo de Cuenca, Saceda-Trasierra, por donde pasa el canal del TTS y me ha comentado que baja que se desborda.

----------


## Nodoyuna

[EDITADO]

Y supongo que ya se habrán llevado toda la que sacaron de cabecera y la almacenaron en Alarcón para cuando ellos decidieran usarla, como son los dueños del Tajo, los regantes murcianos, pues pueden hacer lo que quieren con el agua...
*
"La Comisión Europea se compromete al "seguimiento" del estado del río Tajo"*

Estos van a alucinar con lo que se hace con el Tajo, como hagan un seguimiento histórico serio, que supongo que sí, alucinan en colores porque no creo que haya otro pais en el que dejen una cuenca seca, con restricciones, para llevarsela a otra para regar, en la que no hay restricciones, o como este año que tienen los pantanos a rebosar y están "tirando agua al mar" (para usar su lenguaje) en cantidad y aún así piden unas cantidades impresionantes para el trasvase (y lo que es peor es que se lo conceden)... estoy seguro que eso en un país desarrollado no pasa, sólo en éste y claro la gente se quema y luego odian a los de otras comunidades, como me consta que pasa en la Alcarria...

_Igualmente en el debate de la Comisión creen que "se ha puesto de manifiesto la falta de respeto, irresponsabilidad y desidia del PP, que ni siquiera ha tenido la deferencia de escuchar una petición desde España, ausentándose de la Comisión cuando se empezaba a hablar del Tajo"._ 

A mi me resulta absolutamente repugnante (no se me ocurre otro calificativo fuerte sin entrar en el insulto), que se pongan a hablar sobre un río español y los representantes españoles se vayan, esta gentuza es la que nos representa, y todos juntos, porque todavía si fueran los murcianos del PP pero no, todos los representantes españoles del PP ni siquiera se quedan a escuchar lo que dicen sus compatriotas, sí, luego hablan mucho de España y bla bla bla, pero esta gente ya se ve lo que es, y luego claro tendrán sus sobres sin declarar a hacienda y sus comisiones como parece que se lleva Cospedal, "la murciana".

http://www.diariocritico.com/castill...-mancha/438408

----------


## Nodoyuna

[EDITADO: Provocación]

Bueno a lo que iba, he mirado quienes son los miembros del PP de la Comisión y son el inefable Iturgaiz, y luego un tal Pablo Arias Echevarría y un tal Agustín Diaz de Mera, el primero madrileño y el segundo castellano manchego. Supongo que no es de interés lo que digan sus compatriotas sobre uno de los ríos más importantes de su país, y que pasa por su tierra. Dan asco pero han cumplido bien las órdenes de su partido, buenos perritos, probablemente habrá doble ración de sobre esperandoles...  :Wink:

----------


## sergi1907

Hola a todos.

Sin entrar en quien lleva razón y quién no, me siento en la obligación de avisar a todos los foreros que determinadas frases que se utilizan hacia determinados políticos podrían ser constitutivas de delito (creo que se dice así, perdonad mi ignorancia).
Entiendo lo que produce ver la situación del río afectado y la rabia que produce que los políticos de la zona no lo defiendan, pero hay que tener cuidado con lo que se escribe, acusar a alguien de llevarse sobres o comisiones es grave, y si es cierto, para eso están los juzgados.
Por favor, midamos lo que se escribe y seamos consecuentes con los efectos que eso puede tener.

Un saludo

Sergi

----------


## Nodoyuna

Hola Sergi, realmente creo que no estoy poniendo nada que no salga en todos los periódicos estos días, y la pena es que no sólo sale en los prensa española, si no en la internacional. No creo que se pueda hablar de delitos de injurias o similar hablar en tono jocoso del gobierno y sobresueldos con la que está cayendo, o para que nadie me acuse de partidista podría hablar de ERES y llevarselo crudo en el partido de la oposición. Y creo que es el problema de los políticos españoles, no se dan cuenta de la vocación de servicio público que requiere la Política. El otro día decía la Rudi que "el sueldo de los políticos está por debajo de sus responsabilidades", ¿responsabilidades?, ¿pero cuantos políticos importantes tenemos responsables?, meten la pata, cobran comisiones o sobresueldos no declarados... y aquí no pasa nada, ¿donde están sus responsabilidades?. Por otro lado ¿sueldos por debajo de qué?. Mi amada Cospedal cobraba más de 150.000 euros netos (ésta habla de sueldos netos como los futbolistas) en el 2011, eso son más de 200.000 euros brutos al año... despues del escándalo dijo que en el 2012 iba a renunciar a alguno de sus múltiples sueldos, veremos. 

Esta es una contestación a Sergi1907, sé que no aporta nada al hilo sobre el Tajo y/o trasvases, pero creo que tenía que justificar un poco mis palabras, espero que pese a la persecución que sufro por parte de otro moderador (no me quejo, solo lo constato), espero que no se me borre tambien este mensaje. Gracias.

----------


## gomar

> [EDITADO]
> 
> Y supongo que ya se habrán llevado toda la que sacaron de cabecera y la almacenaron en Alarcón para cuando ellos decidieran usarla, como son los dueños del Tajo, los regantes murcianos, pues pueden hacer lo que quieren con el agua...
> *
> "La Comisión Europea se compromete al "seguimiento" del estado del río Tajo"*
> 
> Estos van a alucinar con lo que se hace con el Tajo, como hagan un seguimiento histórico serio, que supongo que sí, alucinan en colores porque no creo que haya otro pais en el que dejen una cuenca seca, con restricciones, para llevarsela a otra para regar, en la que no hay restricciones, o como este año que tienen los pantanos a rebosar y están "tirando agua al mar" (para usar su lenguaje) en cantidad y aún así piden unas cantidades impresionantes para el trasvase (y lo que es peor es que se lo conceden)... estoy seguro que eso en un país desarrollado no pasa, sólo en éste y claro la gente se quema y luego odian a los de otras comunidades, como me consta que pasa en la Alcarria...
> 
> _Igualmente en el debate de la Comisión creen que "se ha puesto de manifiesto la falta de respeto, irresponsabilidad y desidia del PP, que ni siquiera ha tenido la deferencia de escuchar una petición desde España, ausentándose de la Comisión cuando se empezaba a hablar del Tajo"._ 
> ...


Claro, es de Albacete, luego es Murciana

----------


## sergi1907

Nodoyuna, que publiquen los periódicos una noticia no tiene porque ser verdad, actualmente hay abiertos procesos contra algunos de ellos por estos temas.
Aquí de lo que se trata es de dar opinión sobre los diferentes temas que se tratan, no de entrar en acusaciones políticas, sean del signo que sean, así que siempre que se publique algo de ese estilo, será editado.

Saludos

----------


## Nodoyuna

Bueno, yo no he dicho que sea verdad o no (aunque el juzgado ha certificado ya la autenticidad de los papeles que se refieren a  los sobres) y yo lo que he hecho es opinar sobre el tema del Tajo y Bruselas y sólamente comentarios tangenciales y jocosos sobre los sobres. Lo que me han editado no tenía nada que ver con acusaciones políticas. En cualquier caso, aquí lo dejo.
=======================================

Evidentemente sé que Cospedal es de Albacete, por eso de las comillas, como veo que no entiendes el sarcasmo te explico que se refiere a que, desde mi punto de vista, defiende más los intereses de Murcia que los de su tierra de la que es presidenta. Y no sólo es una opinión mía, la Alcarria está llena de pintadas que dicen "Cospedal a Murcia". Espero que ahora lo entiendas.

----------


## Luján

Creo que Gomar se refiere a que, antiguamente, Albacete y Murcia formaban la misma región. Y teniendo en cuenta su fecha de nacimiento, realmente es murciana, consideraciones políticas aparte.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Ah, entonces el que no lo entendía era yo. Y es verdad, ella es del 65 (ciertamente parece más joven) cuando Murcia y Albacete formaban la Región de Murcia... al final voy a tener que quitar las comillas  :Stick Out Tongue: 
De todas formas  leo en Wikipedia que ella nació y vivió en Madrid, aunque su familia es de origen de un pueblo de Albacete, El Bonillo, pero realmente ella es madrileña.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Bueno, al grano grano.



> La presidenta de la Comisión de Peticiones del Parlamento Europeo, la eurodiputada popular italiana Erminia Mazzoni, ha confirmado que mantendrán "abierta" la petición de IU sobre el río Tajo a "la espera de lo que vaya pasando" y ha confiado en tener "buenas noticias a finales de año" cuando se conozca el plan concreto. "Continuaremos nuestra misión de seguimiento", ha confirmado.
> El representante de la Plataforma de Defensa de los Ríos Tajo y Alberche, Ángel Sánchez Pérez, y el coordinador de Izquierda Unida en Castilla-La-Mancha, Daniel Martínez, han denunciado ante la Comisión de Peticiones el aumento de vertidos en la zona y la disminución del caudal por el trasvase del Tajo y Segura, aunque la Comisión ha dejado claro que, al igual que con el caso del Ebro, sólo puede comprobar si el plan para la cuenca del Tajo cumple con las normas europeas cuando se presente.
> 
>    Martínez, que ha confiado en que miembros de la Eurocámara puedan visitar el Tajo, algo que ha apoyado Meyer como en el caso del Ebro, ha exigido que desde Europa "se tutele" la situación y "se garantice la aplicación y cumplimiento de las directivas europeas de referencia". "Algo hay que hacer desde Europa" ante "la dejación de las autoridades españolas" que han convertido al Tajo "en una cloaca".
> 
>    Por su parte, Ángel Sánchez Pérez ha explicado que piden "ayuda simplemente" porque tras cuatro décadas de "pésima gestión de los distintos Gobiernos de España nos han dejado sin río" y ha criticado el trasvase del Tajo al Segura cuando el caudal del río está "sin caudal" la "mayor parte de los meses" y el incremento de los vertidos por el sector industrial. "Es y debe ser futuro", ha defendido.


http://www.europapress.es/castilla-l...709171941.html

Vamos avanzando, aunque espero que los de la Plataforma sepan contrarrestar las presiones en los despachos a los que se verá sometida la Comisión, ya que se están jugando muchas cosas en temas de agricultura, y el cadáver del Tajo puede ser servido en bandeja a Cañete por la misma en contraprestación a algún recorte de subvenciones.
 La política europea tiene muchos laberintos y negociaciones tras la cortina.

Ahora un off topic:

Que Cospedal sea nacida en Albacete (que pertenecía a la región de Murcia desde que Javier de Burgos estableciera esa división territorial cambiándole el nombre de "Chinchilla" a "Albacete" como se propuso en el malogrado intento de 1922, hasta la Constitución de 1978) es lo de menos. Lo importante es que los intereses familiares en la persona de su marido, están desde tiempos de la construcción del TTS, en la que causó un tremendo escándalo siendo gobernador civil de Toledo declarando que "Hay agua para todos", siendo propietario de grandes terrenos comprados que luego fueron beneficiarios del TTS. Poco después tuvo que irse por la puerta de atrás y responder ante la justicia sobre ciertas irregularidades urbanísticas.
Por tanto, es opinión generalizada en la zona ribereña que Cospedal está más interesada en favorecer y potenciar al trasvase que en llevar las cosas a su cauce normal. De ahí que la denominen "La Murciana".
Tirar de hemeroteca es lo mejor que hay.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Nodoyuna

Lo que pasa es que esto no es La Comisión europea, si no una comisión del Parlamento, y todo sabemos para lo que sirve el Parlamento europeo. De todas formas parece que lo que van a mirar es si se saltan claramente alguna directiva europea con el Plan de Cuenca, y yo creo que cualquiera que conozca mínimamente la Directiva Marco del Agua sabe que tal y cómo dejan el Tajo viola la Directiva sin discusión. No sé si servirá de mucho al final todo esto pero estoy seguro de que por lo menos es ponerles las cosas más dificiles para el atropello al que nos someten y por lo menos dejarles sin argumentos cuando Europa diga algo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Es un paso más.
 Sirve para que el problema salga en los periódicos y, ahora que no hay fútbol ni otros opios que adormecen a la gente, al menos el que esté despierto se entere de lo que pasa.

Echo de menos también en esta acción a alguien de la Comunidad de Madrid, otros que no se enteran de ná.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## gomar

> Creo que Gomar se refiere a que, antiguamente, Albacete y Murcia formaban la misma región. Y teniendo en cuenta su fecha de nacimiento, realmente es murciana, consideraciones políticas aparte.


Efectivamente, cuando nacio era Murciana. No tan antiguamente, si vemos los tiempos de la historia: Desde la Taifa de Murcia del siglo XI, hasta el final del siglo XX

----------


## Nodoyuna

No, aunque se comporte como tal no es murciana, como hemos visto nació en Madrid.

----------


## Luján

Creo que el tema de Cospedal está ya visto. ¿No creéis?

Sigamos con la Comisión Europea y la defensa del Tajo.


Personalmente, todo esto está muy bien. Pero al final la CE no hará nada. Como mucho una multa al país cada vez que se den cuenta de que no se cumple la DM. De la supuesta visita puede salir cualquier cosa: basta con que los políticos que estén de guardia cuando vengan les lleven a lugares no tan dañados para que den un veredicto de que sí que se cumple la DM con el plan del Tajo. Ya sabemos cómo se las gastan nuestros políticos (los que no salen en el anuncio de la bebida para deportistas).

----------


## Nodoyuna

La supuesta visita vendrá de la mano de las plataformas que han denunciado el incumplimiento, no creo que sea tan fácil.
Y según la Plataforma de defensa del Tajo y Alberche:




> la Comisión Europea tiene las herramientas suficientes para obligar a España a que cumpla los planes de cuenca y el objetivo de la Plataforma es demostrar que se están incumpliendo varias directivas europeas, relativas al Plan de Cuenca del Tajo, a la calidad de las aguas y a hábitats de aves.
> 
> En este sentido, Sánchez ha explicado que su incumplimiento podría suponer para España "cuantiosas multas económicas" de decenas e, incluso, cientos de millones de euros.


http://www.encastillalamancha.es/not...illalamanchaes

No sé si será tanto pero lo que es claro es que hay preocupación en las instituciones por las multas europeas:




> El ministro español de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, pidió hoy a la Comisión Europea (CE) más tiempo para cumplir la legislación medioambiental sobre cuencas hidrográficas, depuradoras de agua y calidad del aire y evitar que los procesos abiertos de infracción acaben en multas.
> 
> El ministro viajó hoy a Bruselas para reunirse con el comisario europeo de Medio Ambiente, Janez Potocnik, y la comisaria de Acción por el Clima, Connie Hedegaard, a quienes les aseguró que España cumplirá con las directivas europeas.
> 
> *"Lo que queremos es recuperar la imagen de España como un país serio que se toma sus compromisos ambientales con rigor y eficacia, y vamos a cumplir las directivas comunitarias para evitar sanciones económicas por parte de la CE", explicó Arias Cañete* a los medios de comunicación tras los encuentros.


Yo desde luego no confío en absoluto en este ministro y mucho menos en que cumpla su palabra, pero bueno aquí están estas declaraciones de hace más de un año.

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2012/0...331238150.html

Precisamente hoy sale la noticia de que el Estado español tambien se enfrenta a "multas millonarias" por el incumplimiento de directivas referentes a la contaminación en Madrid:



> La Comisión subraya que el Ayuntamiento no ha tomado las medidas necesarias para atajar este problema, tal y como habían denunciado desde Ecologistas en Acción. Ahora todo apunta a que Madrid deberá rendir cuentas ante el Tribunal Europeo, lo que podría desembocar en una multa millonaria para el Estado español.


http://ethic.es/2013/05/espana-se-en...contaminacion/

Es decir que no les va a ser tan fácil saltarse a la torera las Directivas con el plan de cuenca, y la Plataforma tiene intención de elevar la protesta a la Comisión europea, no sé si servirá pero queda claro que están haciendo ruido, y el ruido en estos casos siempre es positivo.

http://www.encastillalamancha.es/not...illalamanchaes

----------

